# Custom Audi Center Caps



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

i had some custom center caps made up. milled from aluminum and anodized. domed from 2mm thick on outside to just over 4mm in center. perfect fit for TSW center caps, direct replacement for their disc. Also works great for VMR wheelsets, you have to remove their disc and sand their "chrome rim" flat. here are pics of caps on wheels and the colors i have. the rings can easily be painted any color. 

TSW Nurburgring



VMR 708



Options



Oops.....also have red...



PM me for more info, don't check this area of forum regularly.

:wave:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

i have replied to both of you that inquired this week. check your pm's. thanks


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Those wheels and the caps look sharp.


----------



## stevos555 (Oct 16, 2009)

What does the back of the cap look like. Is it a 56mm?


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

there is no back to them. they are custom anodized aluminum caps that fit in place of the stock TSW discs......you use the snap ring mount that comes with the wheel, just replace the TSW disc. i get LOTS of comments from people. :laugh:
quickest response is a call.....970-509-0107


----------



## sirspeedy (Sep 11, 2004)

*New TSW wheels with the custome audi center caps*

Just got new Pilot Sport A/S 3's and TSW Nurburgring Wheels. The custom Audi Center Caps from Bull_D on this forum really made this perfect for me. Having TSW Caps on the wheels just didn't seem right.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Wow! those really look great with that combo. i hope they went together without a hitch. :beer:


----------



## sirspeedy (Sep 11, 2004)

Discount Tire did the whole thing - went on without a hitch


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Do you still have some of those custom centre caps?*

I'm looking for a TSW centre cap solution and these look great ...

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Lvinh76 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Have questions on your center caps*

Fist of all, are they in 78mm and if so do you have any in the black with silver and black with red? Next question is how much if you have them in stock?



Thanks,
Vinh


----------



## 2minimalist (Oct 28, 2016)

I would like a set of centercaps. I cannot PM because of the reset password fiasco. Please email me david AT opusavc DOT com. Thank you


----------

